# Consiglio portatile per Gentoo

## bandreabis

Wow, velocissimo. Grazie.

In effetti sono due anni che aspetto di prendere un computer più performante. 

Ma ieri mi si è letteralmente spezzato in due. (Me tapino, quanto potrò resistere senza la mia Gentoo????   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Ultimamente ho sempre cercato un computer con anche l'hard disk meccanico, ma se posso usare un computer anche soltanto con la SSD, si aprono molte altre prospettive.

Ora posso andare alla ricerca del mio nuovo portatile, con la speranza che posso durarmi per altri 11 anni.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[OT]

Io dopo un po' di ricerche sono finito su un Dell XPS 15 (9550) ma con schermo full hd (non 4k che a me non serve nulla). Devo dire che a parte il problema con gli auricolari sono soddifatto (puoi vedere nella documentazione che hardware possiede). 

Fai attenzione hai portatili con Microsoft Signature Edition (per ora ho visto solo lenovo), che sembra impossibile installarci linux (una delle tante fonti)

[/OT]

----------

## bandreabis

Due sole USB? Vero? 

Un po' pochine, una la uso per il ricevitore del mouse.

EDIT: Full HD su un notebook 15" credo siano più che sufficienti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si due USB3 (e se vuoi l'ethernet devi comprare il convertitore USB2Eth) e una Thunderbolt. Vero che io uso il touchpad.

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie per l'informazione.

Sto cercando un notebook 15/17 pollici con almeno 3 porte USB 3, FullHD, con SSD PCIe, processore i7 non ULV, senza spendere una fortuna (e non mi piacciono gli ASUS tipo serie N, quelle a puntinature concentriche).

So che non è né il post né il forum più adatto, ma se hai visto qualche notebook con queste caratteristiche...

Grazie. Posso mettere RISOLTO.

Andrea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Specifica la frase "senza spendere una fortuna".

----------

## bandreabis

1200€ max

Ed è già difficile a questo prezzo, ma di più preferirei non spendere.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E un asus serie K tipo questo? Non ho mai provato asus ma quando ho fatto la scelta per il mio avevo preso in considerazione asus ma con la serie X.

----------

## bandreabis

E' molto carino, ma non sono interessato ai processori Ultra Low Voltage.

Ho spulciato in lungo e in largo il sito ASUS, ma purtroppo le caratteristiche che cerco le hanno solo le serie con quel motivo che non riesce ad andarmi giù.

Oppure la serie ROG.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti provare a vedere se riesci a fare qualcosa con i system76 che sono assemblati per essere linux friendly.

----------

## bandreabis

Non saprei. Ho dato un occhio, ma preferirei scegliere qualcosa che posso prima toccare e provare. 

Ho visto in una catena il MSI GE62 Apache Pro, che sembra ben fatto ma il prezzo è almeno 400 euro fuori budget. 

Altrimenti gli HP pavilion 17, ma lamentano SSD molto lenti. 

Fosse semplice avrei già scelto.

Dimenticavo: non sono interessato a giocarci.

PS. cosa ne pensi tu degli ULV?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> PS. cosa ne pensi tu degli ULV?

 

Io penso che un portatile debba essere un portatile se no compero un fisso. Quando dovevo scegliere il mio le specifiche importati dovevano essere:

 bel design e sottile (per la portabilita')

 potenza discreta

 durata della batteria discreta

Poi se il processore e' ULV o no non era importante

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io penso che un portatile debba essere un portatile se no compero un fisso. Quando dovevo scegliere il mio le specifiche importati dovevano essere:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

a questo proposito, secondo me, è molto meglio che il processore sia un core i5, anzichè un core i7.

è solo una mia impressione o ha un fondamento?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> a questo proposito, secondo me, è molto meglio che il processore sia un core i5, anzichè un core i7.
> 
> è solo una mia impressione o ha un fondamento?

 

Possibile ma non saprei e' il primo iNumero che ho prima avevo ancora un core2 duo...

Comunque visto che il mio portatile e' anche il mio unico pc ho optato per un i7 che era un quad-core (i5 era solo dual-core). Chiaro che con i5 avrei avuto durata della batteria piu' longeva visto che aveva due core in meno.

----------

## bandreabis

Certo che i tempi sono cambiati in 11 anni!

Ricordo come scelsi il mio attuale notebook... 

C/C Fiordaliso - Rozzano (MI): buono 20% sulla spesa: "Wow, un notebook con processore 64bit: MIO!"   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

-Due anni fa -

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Sad: 

- Oggi -

 :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ultima questione:

foste in me, cerchereste un notebook con porta thunderbird o non la riterreste una necessità? E' supportata dal kernel linux?

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> foste in me, cerchereste un notebook con porta thunderbird o non la riterreste una necessità? E' supportata dal kernel linux?

 

Per thunderbird intendi thunderbolt   :Razz:  ? Non la metterei come priorita' ma forse averla per un futuro... io ce l'ho e non l'ho mai utilizzata, non so neanche se l'ho configurata.

Il kernel, ho fatto un grep veloce sulle config, dovrebbe sopportarla

```
$ grep THUNDER /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_PF is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_VF is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_BGX is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_THUNDER is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDERBOLT is not set
```

Qua una discussione su thunderbolt e linux.

----------

## bandreabis

 :Laughing:  sì, intendevo quello! Proprio non riesce ad entrarmi in testa! 

Per esempio le USB 3 sono da un po' che sono uscite. Avrei voluto averle ma non sono mai state necessarie. Ora che posso averle, ci sono le USB 3.1 gen. 2 e le thunderBOLT   :Laughing:  Chissà, magari fra 11 anni sarò in una situazione analoga con queste ultime.  O forse un PC senza sarà obsoleto domani mattina. 

Non mi resta che scegliere pochi modelli e marche e decidere tra quelle, cercare recensioni e scoprire se la scelta ricadrà sul con o sul senza. 

Altrimenti, se aspetto non scelgo più. 

Per ora so o orientato su HP Pavilion 17, MSI 15" o Acer V.

----------

## bandreabis

Altra questione che mi trovo nella ricerca.

Batteria integrata sì o no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Batteria integrata sì o no?

 

La questione piu' che altro e' se preferisci sottile o meno il portatile. Io volendolo sottile l'unica scelta erano laptop con batteria integrata. Al massimo se ce l'ha integrata vai su fixit e vedi se e' difficile sostituirla. 

Per esempio i macbook pro hanno batteria integrata ma e' facile da sostituire.

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho grosse preferenze.

Alcuni hanno la batteria sostituibile ma mancano di altre tecnologie utili, altri hanno tecnologie utili ma hanno batteria fissa.

Altri ancora hanno lo sportellino comodo per raggiungere RAM e SSD/HDD senza dover smontare tutto il fondo, ma batteria fissa.

Fanno tutto per complicare la scelta!   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Fanno tutto per complicare la scelta!  

 

Fanno di tutto per far si che lo mandi a loro da sistemare cosi' possono dirti che e' da sostituire  :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho la prima scelta da fare tra 4 HP.

Vi va di darmi suggerimenti e considerazioni su questi notebook?

HP Pavilion 15-bc013nl http://www8.hp.com/it/it/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=12237504

ENVY Notebook 15-as103nl http://www8.hp.com/it/it/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=13190768

ENVY Notebook 15-as000nl http://www8.hp.com/it/it/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=12152382

Pavilion Notebook 17-ab011nl http://store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=X7H35EA&opt=ABZ&sel=DEF

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora secondo la mia opinione i due pavillon hanno un processore piu' performante il 6700HQ (cmq controlla se vero su cpuboss et simila). Mi pare che per il resto, ram, ssd e i/o sono tutti uguali.

----------

## bandreabis

Non dovrebbe esserci una differenza di prestazione tra SATA III e  NVMe?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non dovrebbe esserci una differenza di prestazione tra SATA III e  NVMe?

 

Si NVMe dovrebbe essere piu' veloce, qua la comparazione.

Ma mi pare che gli ssd sono tutti NVMe di quei modelli o sbaglio?

----------

## bandreabis

In effetti, solo il 17 non lo è.

PS. poi vedi il ux501vw della ASUS, e ti chiedi perché HP non si sveglia?

----------

## bandreabis

UP.

Ho una domanda.

Ho trovato un portatile con porta Thunderbolt ad un prezzo ancora accessibile.

Ma dovrei rinunciare a 8GB di Ram e passare da 16 a 8.

Ed è anche complicato da aggiornare da soli.

Secondo voi rinunciare a tutta quella RAM...?

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Secondo voi rinunciare a tutta quella RAM...?

 

Io personalmente rinuncerei alla Thunderbolt

----------

## bandreabis

Non ci sono più i cari vecchi notebook con lo sportellino per giocare con HDD e RAM?

Cmq è quello che pensavo anche io.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non ci sono più i cari vecchi notebook con lo sportellino per giocare con HDD e RAM?

 

Bella domanda, su qualche hp penso di averlo ancora visto ma non so se erano gli ultimi modelli

----------

## bandreabis

HP ultimi modelli "seri" no.

----------

## bandreabis

EDIT: la mia scelta l'avrei fatta, e sarei interessato al Pavilion 15-bc013nl.

A prezzi simili non è disponibile nulla che abbia quel plus che mi faccia dire WOW.

Niente TB? E vabbè!

Solo che c'è un "ma".

HP fa un prodotto interessante.... ma non lo vende!

Inacquistabile né sul sito né altrove!

Anzi, nessuno dei primi 3 in effetti esiste davvero!

Vai così Hewlett Packard che vai BENONE!

----------

## ago

Avendo una workstation più che decente (xeon,ddr4,ecc) nella scelta di un portatile, acquistato piu di un anno fa, per risparmiare qualcosa visto che non valeva la pena investire troppo, ho ripiegato su un dell E6220, pagato 150€ su ebay, usato ma praticamente pari al nuovo. Gli ho inserito l'ssd che già avevo e ovviamente non ho dovuto reinstallare nulla.

Il portatile ha un i3 e 4gb di ram, va molto bene e con ssd ha performance spaventose.

Qualora non avessi già comprato ti consiglio Dell.

----------

## bandreabis

Acquistato (ma in attesa che Unieuro si muova a spedirmelo!!!) durante il black friday l'HP Pavilion 15-bc014nl a 900 € (più spese di spedizione - GRAZIE Unieuro!!!!).

Quando arriva (sperando che arrivi davvero prima o poi) tolgo subito Windows 10 dal SSD (60GB su HD meccanico credo che siano sufficienti) e ci metto la nuova Gentoo.

Vi terrò aggiornati.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Andrea

EDIT: è arrivato oggi.

EDIT2: E' molto bello esteticamente e reattivo al massimo. Windows 10 è stato spostato e in questi giorni installerò Gentoo.

Per il momento sta girando una live di KaOS (velocissimo già in live!!).

Per far partire il SO ho dovuto disattivare il secure boot. Proverò anche con il Minimal CD di Gentoo.

DOMANDA: secondo voi è una buona idea criptare la home anche se il PC probabilmente non uscirà mai di casa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari a qualcuno interessa https://slimbook.es/en/store/slimbook-kde/

----------

